# Milan: sarà Puma il nuovo sponsor. 10-15 milioni a stagione.



## admin (13 Ottobre 2017)

Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 13 ottobre 2017, il Milan ha trovato il nuovo sponsor tecnico che sostituirà Adidas. E' la Puma, che porterà nelle casse rossonere 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione (l'Adidas ne garantiva 19,5). Non si sa ancora quale sarà la durata dell'accordo.

Tuttosport conferma anche se dà ancora la cosa per fatta: il Milan sta trattando un nuovo contratto con la Puma sulla base di 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione.

Repubblica: c'è anche Puma in corsa per il nuovo sponsor tecnico del Milan.

*Il Corriere dello Sport conferma tutto: Milan - Puma, l'accordo ormai è ad un passo. I rossoneri incasseranno tra i 10 ed il 15 milioni di euro a stagione, bonus legati ai risultati raggiunti. New Balance sembra ormai fuori dai giochi. Il Milan aveva provato un abboccamento anche con la Nike, ma senza esito.*


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2017)

Oddio...

Comunque, come aveva previsto più di qualcuno, le cifre sono ovviamente inferiori rispetto ad Adidas.


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 13 ottobre 2017, il Milan ha trovato il nuovo sponsor tecnico che sostituirà Adidas. E' la Puma, che porterà nelle casse rossonere 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione (l'Adidas ne garantiva 19,5). Non si sa ancora quale sarà la durata dell'accordo.



Speriamo sia una bufala. 

1) per il gusto dell'orrido che hanno in casa Puma
2) per il contratto ridicolo


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Spero sia uno scherzo


----------



## gabuz (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 13 ottobre 2017, il Milan ha trovato il nuovo sponsor tecnico che sostituirà Adidas. E' la Puma, che porterà nelle casse rossonere 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione (l'Adidas ne garantiva 19,5). Non si sa ancora quale sarà la durata dell'accordo.



bello schifo...


----------



## 97lorenzo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 13 ottobre 2017, il Milan ha trovato il nuovo sponsor tecnico che sostituirà Adidas. E' la Puma, che porterà nelle casse rossonere 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione (l'Adidas ne garantiva 19,5). Non si sa ancora quale sarà la durata dell'accordo.



Presumo che rispetto al contratto con adidas varierà la percentuale sulle vendite ed bonus ad obbietivi
quindi per esempio il milan avra al primo hanno una cifra simile è con le vittorie e vendite scateranno importanti bonus


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 13 ottobre 2017, il Milan ha trovato il nuovo sponsor tecnico che sostituirà Adidas. E' la Puma, che porterà nelle casse rossonere 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione (l'Adidas ne garantiva 19,5). Non si sa ancora quale sarà la durata dell'accordo.



Mamma mia, ormai è un mese che escono solo notizie negative, e questa sarebbe l'ennesima mazzata di una lunga serie.


----------



## PheelMD (13 Ottobre 2017)

Spero che sia una bufala. Anche perchè, che senso ha dire 10 o 15? C'è il 50% di differenza.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Ottobre 2017)

da ignorante mi verrebbe da fare un ragionamento molto semplice:

Adidas sponsor grosso sta con Milan forte

Milan diventa medio quindi Adidas se ne va

Puma sponsor medio quindi va con Milan medio

insomma ci siamo ridimensionati....grazie a


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Ottobre 2017)

madonna che schifo

se prima non compravo le maglie del milan con adidas figuriamoci ora con puma


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> da ignorante mi verrebbe da fare un ragionamento molto semplice:
> 
> Adidas sponsor grosso sta con Milan forte
> 
> ...



Esattamente. Siamo diventati una squadra da Puma grazie alle malefatte di quei due. Se un colosso come Adidas scappa non è mai una bella cosa.


----------



## PheelMD (13 Ottobre 2017)

Se così fosse, Puma è veramente oscena.


----------



## fra29 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ci portasse e pagasse almeno Conte come fatto con la Nazionale..


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 13 ottobre 2017, il Milan ha trovato il nuovo sponsor tecnico che sostituirà Adidas. E' la Puma, che porterà nelle casse rossonere 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione (l'Adidas ne garantiva 19,5). Non si sa ancora quale sarà la durata dell'accordo.



che amarezza...


----------



## gabri (13 Ottobre 2017)

Giornalismo di alto livello, una forbice del 50%...


----------



## krull (13 Ottobre 2017)

Eh ma è un bene che ci ha mollato Adidas. Certo.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Ottobre 2017)

spiace dirlo, ma da luglio non c'è stata UNA scelta di questa società che è andata nel verso giusto. E' presto per dare un giudizio, ma le premesse non sono buone.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Ottobre 2017)

Sarebbe una tragedia...premettendo che il 99,99% è tutta colpa del nano, con le oscene prestazioni fatte finora non siamo riusciti a sfruttare neanche quelle poche possibilità che ci sono state di ottenere contrati migliori con gli sponsor, nonostante l'ottimo mercato estivo.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Ottobre 2017)

Porcheria


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Vedremo. Per ora non ci sono conferme.

Puma con l'Arsenal ha fatto un boom notevole, con una crescita importante dei ricavi nel 2016. Non sono proprio gli ultimi arrivati.
15 milioni per come siamo messi ora è una cifra che ci sta, purtroppo. Poi se tornassimo STABILMENTE in CL penso proprio che le cifre cambierebbero parecchio.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 13 ottobre 2017, il Milan ha trovato il nuovo sponsor tecnico che sostituirà Adidas. E' la Puma, che porterà nelle casse rossonere 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione (l'Adidas ne garantiva 19,5). Non si sa ancora quale sarà la durata dell'accordo.



Aspetterei prima conferme.

Comunque se così fosse non sarebbe una bella notizia anche se 5 milioni all'anno non fanno fallire un progetto


----------



## DrHouse (13 Ottobre 2017)

ma come, non avevamo chiuso con Under Armour a mezzo miliardo l'anno?


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2017)

*Tuttosport conferma anche se dà ancora la cosa per fatta: il Milan sta trattando un nuovo contratto con la Puma sulla base di 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione.

Repubblica: c'è anche Puma in corsa per il nuovo sponsor tecnico del Milan.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Ottobre 2017)

5 milioni (senza contare eventuali bonus) non cambiano nulla. Mi spiace solo che che le maglie della puma solitamente non mi piacciono! Preferivo Under


----------



## diavolo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Già mi immagino le risate alla UEFA quando Fassone presenterà il nuovo VA.


----------



## Black (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oddio...
> 
> Comunque, come aveva previsto più di qualcuno, le cifre sono ovviamente inferiori rispetto ad Adidas.



mi sembra anche ovvio, alla situazione attuale. Mi aspetto che l'accordo sia rivedibile in base ai risultati nelle prossime stagioni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Non è che se ne va Adidas e prendi di più con Puma. Adidas ti molla e ti accontenti di Puma prendendo di meno. Ci vogliono risultati, bisogna tornare in Champions. E ci vogliono progetti solidi per il futuro, investimenti. E serve una situazione societaria STABILE. Non si può continuare con le incertezze sul futuro societario, questi Li devono trovare sti benedetti investitori.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Ottobre 2017)

io faccio una considerazione:

ma, dato che Adidas smonta le tende sì, ma a fine stagione, che fretta c'è di chiudere un accordo al ribasso?
non sarebbe meglio attendere primavera? così (dato che la dirigenza è sicura della bontà della strategia sportiva ed economica) da attendere i primi risultati sportivi e le prime cifre di introiti di Milan China.

un accordo del genere lo trovi anche a marzo eh, non c'è bisogno di chiudere a ottobre.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ci siamo illusi. Se Adidas è disposta a dare al massimo 25 milioni alla squadra con al momento più tifosi in Italia e che vince da 6 anni consecutivi , un motivo ci sarà. Probabilmente quello è il massimo valore di mercato realmente investibile. 

Aggiungo che Puma è veramente una schifezza.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 13 ottobre 2017, il Milan ha trovato il nuovo sponsor tecnico che sostituirà Adidas. E' la Puma, che porterà nelle casse rossonere 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione (l'Adidas ne garantiva 19,5). Non si sa ancora quale sarà la durata dell'accordo.



"Ma no, arriva Under Armour e porta 40 mln l'anno" 

Scherzi a parte era logico che finisse così, ancora non è ufficiale ma anche fossero stati gli americani, sarebbe stato comunque un regresso in fatto di prestigio e cifre. Come Adidas c'era solo la Nike.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Dovete capire che ormai siamo totalmente ridimensionati
Nel radar mondiale del grande calcio non esistiamo piu


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 13 ottobre 2017, il Milan ha trovato il nuovo sponsor tecnico che sostituirà Adidas. E' la Puma, che porterà nelle casse rossonere 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione (l'Adidas ne garantiva 19,5). Non si sa ancora quale sarà la durata dell'accordo.
> 
> Tuttosport conferma anche se dà ancora la cosa per fatta: il Milan sta trattando un nuovo contratto con la Puma sulla base di 10-15 milioni di euro a stagione.
> 
> Repubblica: c'è anche Puma in corsa per il nuovo sponsor tecnico del Milan.



.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2017)

*Il Corriere dello Sport conferma tutto: Milan - Puma, l'accordo ormai è ad un passo. I rossoneri incasseranno tra i 10 ed il 15 milioni di euro a stagione, bonus legati ai risultati raggiunti. New Balance sembra ormai fuori dai giochi. Il Milan aveva provato un abboccamento anche con la Nike, ma senza esito. *


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Tra i top club l'unica squadra a vestire Puma è l'Arsenal. Loro però beccano 36 cucuzze annue.


----------



## vanbasten (13 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport conferma tutto: Milan - Puma, l'accordo ormai è ad un passo. I rossoneri incasseranno tra i 10 ed il 15 milioni di euro a stagione, bonus legati ai risultati raggiunti. New Balance sembra ormai fuori dai giochi. Il Milan aveva provato un abboccamento anche con la Nike, ma senza esito. *



Non siamo ancora falliti?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> io faccio una considerazione:
> 
> ma, dato che Adidas smonta le tende sì, ma a fine stagione, che fretta c'è di chiudere un accordo al ribasso?
> non sarebbe meglio attendere primavera? così (dato che la dirigenza è sicura della bontà della strategia sportiva ed economica) da attendere i primi risultati sportivi e le prime cifre di introiti di Milan China.
> ...



Secondo te Puma o chiunque altro ti sviluppa una linea intera in 3 mesi? Ma ci rendiamo conto di quello che diciamo? (scusa non mi riferisco a te, parlo in generale..di solito apprezzo molto i tuoi interventi)

Serve creare bozze, preparare i modelli, confrontarli e poi produrli e mettere in piedi la campagna pubblicitaria..a fine Luglio devi già avere tutto pronto e anzi di solito la nuova divisa si presenta al ritiro MASSIMO..

Non ci sarebbero i tempi tecnici..che mandiamo in giro i giocatori con la roba loro come Montella quando era scaduto il contratto con D&G?

Comunque inutile dire che la notizia è tremenda, purtroppo avevo messo in guardia che l'abbandono di Adidas era una stangata (com'era il discorso di alcuni "magari li abbiamo mollati noi"? sicuro....) e infatti ci ritroviamo oggi con uno sponsr tecnico di secondo piano, la Puma si becca gli avanzi di nike e adidas da sempre..e le cifre ovviamente sono nettamente al ribasso..

Per chi fa nuovamente ironia sui giornali perché 10-15 milioni c'è troppa forbice si spiega facilmente il tutto: non si sanno le cifre, ma a logica il range è quello, magari sono 12+3 di bonu o 10+5 di bonus o 15 oppure anche 12+7 di bonus..in ogni caso si potrebbe scendere fino a 10..il che per il nostro bilancio è una legnata dato che sarebbero ben 9.5 milioni in meno (l'ingaggio annuo di un ottimo giocatore per capirci..)

Per fortuna abbiamo 2 anni per rimetterci in regola con Emirates ma anche lì non sogniamo..ridiscuteremo al ribasso perché nessuno regala soldi e di certo Emirates se lo sponsor tecnico paga 10/12 non te ne da il triplo..e manco il doppio..sempre decidano di restare..sennò dovremo trovare altro


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Tra i top club l'unica squadra a vestire Puma è l'Arsenal. Loro però beccano 36 cucuzze annue.



I raffronti con la Premier sono privi di logica e lo diciamo da tempo..la Premier viaggia su un binario lontano anni luce dalla serie A..guardate i loro diritti TV, sono il triplo dei nostri..il che si traduce in una diffusione delle immagini enorme che la serie A si sogna..e gli sponsor vogliono quello: visibilità dove ci sono i soldi


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Siamo diventati una squadra da Puma grazie alle malefatte di quei due. Se un colosso come Adidas scappa non è mai una bella cosa.



Anche la Nike a quanto pare ci ha riso in faccia. 

Molto male, da quasi 20 mln a 10/15...mamma mia, 10.........chiaro ridimensionamento.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Ottobre 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> spiace dirlo, ma da luglio non c'è stata UNA scelta di questa società che è andata nel verso giusto. E' presto per dare un giudizio, ma le premesse non sono buone.



Concordo in pieno, ma dirlo da fastidio qui.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Ottobre 2017)

Quanto da la Puma all'Arsenal all'anno?


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quanto da la Puma all'Arsenal all'anno?



Mi autoquoto, quasi 37 mln l'anno + bonus

Di cosa vogliamo parlare......


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ma cos'è sto schifo? 10/15 milioni? Ma cosa siamo il Sassuolo? E' la metà di quanto pagava Adidas ed è stata data la possibilità di lasciare in anticipo... Sono senza parole, questo è veramente un brutto colpo. La Juve ne incassa 30 fissi, l'Arsenal una 40ina da Puma, lo United 90 fissi. E il Milan, brand tra i più fruttuosi nel mondo del calcio 10 da Puma...
Bella mossa, complimenti. E meno male che bisogna aumentare brand e ricavi. Ma dove cacchio stiamo andando? Mi raccomando, facciamo anche un contratto bello lungo, così ci possono succhiare il sangue per dieci anni, anche se il valore del marchio Milan e della squadra aumenta. Poi ci lamentiamo se tutti ci perculano.
Questa è la prima mossa della società che mi sento di criticare fortemente e mi fa sorgere i dubbi anche su tutto il resto: veramente una mossa che, a me, lascia il segno. D'altronde non possono essere tutti somari quelli che ci criticano, il 95% del mondo del calcio.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo te Puma o chiunque altro ti sviluppa una linea intera in 3 mesi? Ma ci rendiamo conto di quello che diciamo? (scusa non mi riferisco a te, parlo in generale..di solito apprezzo molto i tuoi interventi)
> 
> Serve creare bozze, preparare i modelli, confrontarli e poi produrli e mettere in piedi la campagna pubblicitaria..a fine Luglio devi già avere tutto pronto e anzi di solito la nuova divisa si presenta al ritiro MASSIMO..
> 
> ...



non avevo pensato, al momento di scrivere, ai tempi di sviluppo della divisa.
ho pensato subito dopo a questo.

in effetti è vero, però anche in questo caso non giustifico l'urgenza di dover negoziare e firmare un accordo in 3 giorni.
ci si dia del tempo, e si vedano gli sviluppi tecnici e di marketing che la rosa e Milan China danno.




Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I raffronti con la Premier sono privi di logica e lo diciamo da tempo..la Premier viaggia su un binario lontano anni luce dalla serie A..guardate i loro diritti TV, sono il triplo dei nostri..il che si traduce in una diffusione delle immagini enorme che la serie A si sogna..e gli sponsor vogliono quello: visibilità dove ci sono i soldi



con Tavecchio a bordo, il ritorno alle 18 squadre, l'impossibilità di cambiare radicalmente la gestione del calendario, la Premier resterà lontana anni luce ancora per un ventennio...


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non avevo pensato, al momento di scrivere, ai tempi di sviluppo della divisa.
> ho pensato subito dopo a questo.
> 
> in effetti è vero, però anche in questo caso *non giustifico l'urgenza di dover negoziare e firmare un accordo in 3 giorni.*
> ci si dia del tempo, e si vedano gli sviluppi tecnici e di marketing che la rosa e Milan China danno.



Vuoi che ti dica come è andata?
Al Milan sapevano dell'addio certo di Adidas da Maggio scorso (per il 2017-18 ormai la linea era già fatta)..sicuramente abbiamo chiesto NOI ad Adidas di aspettare a far uscire la notizia quando avevamo almeno il nome di un sostituto da presentare subito..del resto un manager serio capisce al volo la portata grave di una simile notizia negli ambienti degli sponsor, e quindi serve immediatamente avere un nuovo sponsor con cui calmare un po' gli altri (te immagina Emirates se teme che il suo nome può finire su una divisa Joma o Macron come inizia a fumargli...)

Ti dico di più, sono certo che se non l'anno già fatto entro poco quelli di Emirates una telefonata a Fassone la faranno


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sto schifo? 10/15 milioni? Ma cosa siamo il Sassuolo? E' la metà di quanto pagava Adidas ed è stata data la possibilità di lasciare in anticipo... Sono senza parole, questo è veramente un brutto colpo. La Juve ne incassa 30 fissi, l'Arsenal una 40ina da Puma, lo United 90 fissi. E il Milan, brand tra i più fruttuosi nel mondo del calcio 10 da Puma...
> Bella mossa, complimenti. E meno male che bisogna aumentare brand e ricavi. Ma dove cacchio stiamo andando? Mi raccomando, facciamo anche un contratto bello lungo, così ci possono succhiare il sangue per dieci anni, anche se il valore del marchio Milan e della squadra aumenta. Poi ci lamentiamo se tutti ci perculano.
> Questa è la prima mossa della società che mi sento di criticare fortemente e mi fa sorgere i dubbi anche su tutto il resto: veramente una mossa che, a me, lascia il segno. *D'altronde non possono essere tutti somari quelli che ci criticano, il 95% del mondo del calcio.*


Sottoscrivo


----------



## patriots88 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Aspettiamo l ufficialità.
Comunque a me della estetica frega niente.
Se sganciano soldi mi andrebbero bene delle maglie a pois.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Ottobre 2017)

Incolpare la società non ha senso, ora, stante che:

a) non conosciamo il perchè della decisione di Adidas. Non si può criticare la società se il contratto è stato rescisso unilateralmente dal fornitore (al massimo si può incolpare la vecchia gestione per aver inserito una clausola simile - ma era scontata vista la debolezza di allora).

b) nulla è ancora ufficiale, nulla è stato trapelato. E peraltro, non credo che oggi il milan sia in una posizione di forza per poter ottenere cifre all'altezza del nostro blasone. Questo semmai potrà avvenire una volta ristabilito il ciclo investimenti - vittorie - visibilità.

c) la rabbia per un inizio di stagione al di sotto delle aspettative è comprensibile ma sostituirsi al ruolo di Chief Commercial Officer e criticare i Top Manager (che peraltro lavorano a tempo pieno da Aprile/Maggio) senza averne le basi, le conoscenze ed un'esatta ricostruzione dei fatti è davvero patetico.

[MENTION=247]ringhiodell'anima[/MENTION] alla prossima considerazione del genere verrai bannato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Spero che sia una bufala. Anche perchè, che senso ha dire 10 o 15? C'è il 50% di differenza.



Unmmm


----------



## PheelMD (13 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Unmmm



?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Ottobre 2017)

Puma è un'azienda oscena, con gusto osceno. Per prendere meno che con Adidas è verognoso, se confermato


----------



## Love (13 Ottobre 2017)

non per forza va firmato adesso il contratto con il nuovo sponsor...io direi di aspettare...anche perchè una cosa è 15 un altra è 10...10mln sono troppo pochi...non esiste...andremmo a prendere la metà di quanto prendiamo adesso...non ci possiamo arrendere troppo presto a questa cosa...aspettiamo...magari a fine stagione diventiamo più appetibili...


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (13 Ottobre 2017)

Premetto che puma è una marca che non mi fa impazzire, bisogna vedere i termini dell'accordo quando sarà annunciato. 10mln all'anno onestamente mi pare una *********, ma anche qui bisogna vedere le % di cui spetterebbero al milan. L'adidas, per esempio, non dava nessuna percentuale al milan sulla vendite delle maglie. Si prendevano i 19 mln e basta. Cmq non è ancora detto che sarà Puma, ad ora la stanno sparando nel mucchio. Uno tra Puma, Under Armour e New Balance sarà in ogni caso lo sponsor nostro al 99%.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Ottobre 2017)

potremmo farci sponsorizzare dalle marche tarocche tipo "Armadi" o "Dolce e Gabbiani"...


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Ottobre 2017)

Non mi è mai piaciuto il materiale della Puma, fanno quelle casacche ultra aderenti che detesto.


----------



## robs91 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ridimensionamento totale.Altro che ricavi del bilancio raddoppiati,qui è più probabile che diminuiscano se le premesse sono queste.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Ottobre 2017)

Era la maglia dell'Italia quella orrenda con le chiazze scure sotto le ascelle che facevano sembrare i giocatori come sempre pezzati?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> non per forza va firmato adesso il contratto con il nuovo sponsor...io direi di aspettare...anche perchè una cosa è 15 un altra è 10...10mln sono troppo pochi...non esiste...andremmo a prendere la metà di quanto prendiamo adesso...non ci possiamo arrendere troppo presto a questa cosa...aspettiamo...magari a fine stagione diventiamo più appetibili...



Si e cominciamo la stagione senza divisa ufficiale..ho già spiegato che servono dei tempi tecnici..se si vuole un contratto di sponsorizzazione va chiuso massimo per Gennaio..

Purtroppo era nell'aria che avremmo beccato una mazzata con sta storia..veramente mi viene lo schifo all'idea delle prossime divise e del materiale tecnico Puma..un marchio da poveracci..

Senza dubbio la peggior notizia dall'insediamento dei nuovi


----------



## Sotiris (13 Ottobre 2017)

Puma fa schifo, non è neanche un brand in ascesa come Under Armour, è uno sponsor da mezze squadre.


----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2017)

Io prima di sbilanciarmi attendo fonti ufficiali, con numeri alla mano.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Ottobre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> potremmo farci sponsorizzare dalle marche tarocche tipo "Armadi" o "Dolce e Gabbiani"...




E' sempre un piacere leggerti King


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sto schifo? 10/15 milioni? Ma cosa siamo il Sassuolo? E' la metà di quanto pagava Adidas ed è stata data la possibilità di lasciare in anticipo... Sono senza parole, questo è veramente un brutto colpo. La Juve ne incassa 30 fissi, l'Arsenal una 40ina da Puma, lo United 90 fissi. E il Milan, brand tra i più fruttuosi nel mondo del calcio 10 da Puma...
> Bella mossa, complimenti. E meno male che bisogna aumentare brand e ricavi. Ma dove cacchio stiamo andando? Mi raccomando, facciamo anche un contratto bello lungo, così ci possono succhiare il sangue per dieci anni, anche se il valore del marchio Milan e della squadra aumenta. Poi ci lamentiamo se tutti ci perculano.
> Questa è la prima mossa della società che mi sento di criticare fortemente e mi fa sorgere i dubbi anche su tutto il resto: veramente una mossa che, a me, lascia il segno. D'altronde non possono essere tutti somari quelli che ci criticano, il 95% del mondo del calcio.



Mi chiedo in quale universo parallelo ti caricano di soldi se negli ultimi 4 anni hai prestazioni scandalose nel tuo campionato e in Europa non ci vai nemmeno. Come ha detto qualcuno prima gli sponsor tecnici, e non, puntano sulla VISIBILITA'.
Quindi di mosse societarie qui, ne vedo ben poche. Se non fosse che hanno provato a legarsi alla Nike, ma se non hai i requisiti sportivi non è che puoi inventarti chissà cosa.

Il rinnovo dello sponsor Adidas è datato 2013. Già strappammo un contratto, a differenza di altri, poco conveniente viste le cessioni di Thiago e Ibra. Gli sponsors ragionano in base ai risultati, ai campioni nell'organico e via dicendo.
Non so cosa potesse inventarsi Fassone dopo anni di oblio sinceramente. E mettiamoci pure che il calcio italiano è in declino da anni. Basta guardare la Juventus, prende si quasi 40 milioni dall'Adidas all'anno ma dopo cinque scudetti e una presenza fissa in Europa tra le top.


----------



## nybreath (13 Ottobre 2017)

Sarò un'ottimista ma senza conoscere le disposizioni contrattuali parlare non ha senso.

Non credo proprio che adidas sia così schifata dal Milan che non lo sponsorizzerebbe per 10m quando fino a ieri lo faceva per 19, e se siamo disposti a 10m con la Puma lo saremmo stati anche con adidas immagino, quindi sempre immagino che ci sia un problema di condizioni più che altro, e con questo immagino si parli di ricavare grazie ad altre condizioni.

Sicuramente il Milan non è in una posizione forte calcisticamente, ma il Brand sicuramente attrare un numero di persone indiscutibilmente elevatissimo, si pensa solo al Milan cosa perde perdendo adidas, ma secondo me il contrario è vero in egual modo, sembra quasi che sia adidas a dare visibilità al Milan e non viceversa.

Confrontare poi i soldi che prende l'arsenal e quelli che prende il milan ha ancora meno senso, il valore degli sponsor in uk è totalmente un altro livello rispetto a quello nazionale e se è vero che l'arsenal prende 37 e la juve 30, già da questo si capisce che i valori sono completamente diversi, se la prima squadra nazionale in CLprende quanto una squadra medio alta in EL in UK.


----------



## MassimoRE (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ma si può sapere quanto prende di preciso la Juve da Adidas? In questi giorni ho letto 23, 25, 30, 40...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Ottobre 2017)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Ma si può sapere quanto prende di preciso la Juve da Adidas? In questi giorni ho letto 23, 25, 30, 40...


Il premio fisso è di 23,5 milioni di euro...poi subentrano tutte le variabili previste dal contratto...
Spiegarlo è molto difficile in poche parole....ma se vai su Calcio&Finanza trovi un articolo molto interessante...buona lettura


----------



## patriots88 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Insomma Adidas ci molla perchè da 5 anni facciamo schifo ai morti e la colpa sarebbe di Fassone.

certo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Ottobre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Insomma Adidas ci molla perchè da 5 anni facciamo schifo ai morti e la colpa sarebbe di Fassone.
> 
> certo.



Qualcuno non ha ancora capito che era una bomba ad orologeria messa da voi sapete chi.


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Puma fa schifo, non è neanche un brand in ascesa come Under Armour, è uno sponsor da mezze squadre.



Il testimonial principale della Puma è l’atleta più mediatico (e forse forte) di tutti i tempi, va bene essere delusi, ma definire Puma uno sponsor per pippe mi pare troppo. 
A me poi le tute Puma piacciono di più di quelle nuove Adidas


----------



## ignaxio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arsenal è B Dortmund hanno Puma tra l’altro e le loro maglie mi son sempre piaciute


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Arsenal è B Dortmund hanno Puma tra l’altro e le loro maglie mi son sempre piaciute



Le maglie vanno a gusti personali, però oggettivamene la tuta del BVB è stupenda... i pantaloni di quella del Milan (Adidas) sono banchi e neri senza nessun simbolo del Milan!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Ottobre 2017)

Stiamo a vedere cosa succede, prima di criticare.


----------



## Albijol (13 Ottobre 2017)

Onestamente speriamo che non sia vero.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Ottobre 2017)

fallimento!! Fassone incompetente... ma stiamo calmi, non c'è assolutamente niente di ufficiale, aspettiamo prima di tagliarci le vene. E poi anche se fosse vero, non è la fine del mondo! Se torniamo a splendere, i soldi dagli sponsor arriveranno..


----------



## Butcher (13 Ottobre 2017)

Puma fa veramente schifo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Ottobre 2017)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo in quale universo parallelo ti caricano di soldi se negli ultimi 4 anni hai prestazioni scandalose nel tuo campionato e in Europa non ci vai nemmeno. Come ha detto qualcuno prima gli sponsor tecnici, e non, puntano sulla VISIBILITA'.
> Quindi di mosse societarie qui, ne vedo ben poche. Se non fosse che hanno provato a legarsi alla Nike, ma se non hai i requisiti sportivi non è che puoi inventarti chissà cosa.
> 
> Il rinnovo dello sponsor Adidas è datato 2013. Già strappammo un contratto, a differenza di altri, poco conveniente viste le cessioni di Thiago e Ibra. Gli sponsors ragionano in base ai risultati, ai campioni nell'organico e via dicendo.
> Non so cosa potesse inventarsi Fassone dopo anni di oblio sinceramente. E mettiamoci pure che il calcio italiano è in declino da anni. Basta guardare la Juventus, prende si quasi 40 milioni dall'Adidas all'anno ma dopo cinque scudetti e una presenza fissa in Europa tra le top.



Nessuno chiede di essere riempito di soldi ma 10/15 milioni mi sembrano pochini rispetto al brand Milan, che comunque rimane uno dei primi al mondo, anche se non più nella top 5. Poi sono condivisibili i discorsi sul calcio italiano, sull'oblio degli ultimi anni, ma credo che almeno 20 milioni sarebbero fattibili, sempre tenendo conto del brand. Nessuno pensa ai 90 milioni dello United, considerando la VISIBILITA' della Premier, o ai 40 dell'Arsenal, considerando i giocatori di assoluto livello che annoverano. Ma qui si sta parlando di dieci milioni... nessun universo parallelo.


----------



## Asso_86 (14 Ottobre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Il premio fisso è di 23,5 milioni di euro...poi subentrano tutte le variabili previste dal contratto...
> Spiegarlo è molto difficile in poche parole....ma se vai su Calcio&Finanza trovi un articolo molto interessante...buona lettura



La Juve incassa 23,5 fissi, più 2 di fornitura.

Ha rinunciato a 6 milioni in più all'anno offerti da Adidas per la gestione diretta del merchandising e del licensing, che ha deciso di gestire internamente (e direi scelta azzeccata, visto che ad oggi ne incassa 20, da cui vanno tolti circa 10 di costi tra materiali e dipendenti).


----------



## Casnop (14 Ottobre 2017)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> La Juve incassa 23,5 fissi, più 2 di fornitura.
> 
> Ha rinunciato a 6 milioni in più all'anno offerti da Adidas per la gestione diretta del merchandising e del licensing, che ha deciso di gestire internamente (e direi scelta azzeccata, visto che ad oggi ne incassa 20, da cui vanno tolti circa 10 di costi tra materiali e dipendenti).


Proprio così, hanno fatto sinora un'ottima scelta, ben ripagata. Probabile che, stante l'imminente lancio sul mercato cinese, adotteremo un simile modello contrattuale di gestione diretta del merchandising con il nuovo fornitore.


----------

